# Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten



## Pfandpirat (8. Mai 2008)

Servus Boardies,

jedes Jahr habe ich den selben Terror auf meinem Fensterbrett. Ich habe immer eine Batterie an den gebräuchlichen Gartenkräutern (Petersilie, Rosmarin, Schnittlauch, Salbei, Basilikum) in einem Kasten auf meinem Fensterbrett positioniert.

Vor drei Wochen habe ich ihn gepflanzt und schon sind die grünen Biester wieder da - im Salbei.

Meine momentane Methode -> Sprühflasche mit Wasser / Spülmittel - Mix. 

Es werden aber trotzdem jeden Tag mehr.

Hat jemand Tipps? :c


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Sprüh Deinen kleinen Fensterbrettgarten mal mit kaltem SCHWARZEN TEE ein#6

Gruß Mike


----------



## Fischpaule (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Moin
Ich musste zwar kurz überlegen, wie das Blattlausthema hier reinpasst aber es sind ja immerhin Kräuter für den lecker Fisch...

Da du ja sicher keine Chemie anwenden willst und auch nicht solltest, kannst du die Tierchen mit einem Brennesselsud vertreiben. Einfach frische Brennessel zwei Tage in etwas Wasser einlegen und dann die Pflanzen damit besprühen.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, wenn du dir die Mühe machst, dir *Larven* vom Marienkäfer zu sammeln - wenn du davon genug auf die Pflanzen setzt, bist du das Problem auch recht bald los.

|wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Jipp, entweder versuchst du es mit Brennessel-Sud oder du besorgst dir ein paar Marienkäfer


----------



## Honeyball (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

In Euren Tipps bekämpft Ihr die Wirkung aber nicht die Ursache.
Blattläuse nisten sich meist nur dann ein -gerade bei Fensterbankkulturen-, wenn irgendein anderer Negativfaktor vorliegt.

Ein einfacher aber wirksamer Trick ist es, die zu verwendende Blumenerde für ca. 10 Minuten im Backofen auf ca. 150 Grad zu erhitzen und sie dann mit Sand zu vermischen, der vorher mit kochendem Wasser übergossen wurde. (natürlich beides vorm Pflanzen abkühlen lassen!!!) 
Küchenkräuter sind ansonsten wenig anspruchsvoll und sollten weder zu feucht noch zu trocken gehalten werden.

Die zweite Gefahr sind andere Pflanzen in unmittelbarer Nähe.


----------



## ollidi (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Es gibt da noch eine gute Möglichkeit.
Kauf Dir mal billigen Vodka, misch den mit Wasser und bestäub damit die Pflanzen. Das vertreibt jede Blattlaus.


----------



## Pfandpirat (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> SCHWARZEN TEE





Fischpaule schrieb:


> Brennesselsud [...] Marienkäfer





ollidi schrieb:


> Kauf Dir mal billigen Vodka, misch den mit Wasser und bestäub damit die Pflanzen.



Ok. Eure Tipps waren mir komplett neu. 

Da aber alle ohne größeren Aufwand realisierbar sind, werde ich die mal Stück für Stück probieren.

Besten Dank! #6


----------



## Honeyball (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Also gießt Du jetzt Schwarzen Tee mit Vodka in Deinen Brennnesselsud und wunderts Dich, wenn die besoffenen Marienkäfer mit den Blattläusen Polka tanzen ???? #c :m


----------



## ollidi (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Man könnte auch Spülmittel mit Vodka mischen.
Die Blattläuse hauen sich mit dem Vodka die Hucke dicht, rutschen auf dem Spüli aus, fallen von den Blättern und brechen sich das Genick. :q :q

Aber das mit dem Vodka funktioniert wirklich. Das mache ich immer bei meinen Chili-Pflanzen, wenn da Läuse dran sind.


----------



## henningcl (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Hallo

Das beste was du machen kannst ist die Pflanzen mit verdünntem Niemöl oder nimöl einzusprühen.

Das gibt es im Gartenmarkt.

Das Öl wird vom Niembaum, es ist rein Pflanzlich, es wird über die Blätter und Wurzeln der betroffenen Pflanze aufgenommen.
Die Viecher saugen es dann mit auf und sterben.

Diese Behandlung muss man dann alle paar Wochen machen.

Das beste, es ist zum verzehr geignet, das soll jetzt nicht heissen, das du das Zeug Trinken sollst.:q:q

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## duck_68 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Henning, und ich dachte, Ihr bekämpft Eure "Mistbeetläusekolonie" auf der Terasse mit Eurem "Haus-und Hofmarder" Bei dem Geschrei, sollten sogar die Läuse vor Schreck sterben


----------



## henningcl (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Du sollst doch Arbeiten wärend ich mich sonne|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

nimm 2-6 von ollidis chillis...misch die mit brennesseln...1x aufkochen...kräuter damit gießen...buddl vodka inne birne geschüttet und drauf hoffen,dat dat zeuch gewirkt hat.


----------



## SimonHH (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

oder trink ne buddl vodka....beiss in 4 von ollidis chillis und hauch die läuse an.

wenn das nich hilft...droh mit den brennesseln!


----------



## Pfandpirat (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Zur Info:

1) Vodka habe ich am Wochenende getrunken - zwecklos

2) (und im Ernst) Schwarztee brachte keine Resultate, da haben die grünen Biester auf Spülmittel+Wasser besser bzw. schlechter reagiert.

Mit Brennesselsud bin ich noch am überlegen...das dürfte das ganz schön stinken - immerhin steht der Kasten ja auf meinem Fensterbrett |kopfkrat


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

So.

Nach einem Langzeittest:

Spülmittel + Wasser in der Sprühflasche erzielt die besten Ergebnisse im Kampf gegen die Blattlaus. Die "getroffenen" Viecher sind nach ein paar Stunden schwarz, tot und trocken.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> So.
> 
> Nach einem Langzeittest:
> 
> Spülmittel + Wasser in der Sprühflasche erzielt die besten Ergebnisse im Kampf gegen die Blattlaus. Die "getroffenen" Viecher sind nach ein paar Stunden schwarz, tot und trocken.



mmmmm, lecker, da werden ja deine Kräuter lecker schmecken uns die Suppe wird wenigstens auch richtig schaumig  :q:q


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> mmmmm, lecker, da werden ja deine Kräuter lecker schmecken uns die Suppe wird wenigstens auch richtig schaumig  :q:q



Als Geschirr noch in der Spüle mit Spülmittel abgewaschen wurde, hast du dich beim Essen sicherlich immer über den Schaum auf deinem Teller gewundert, wa? #h


----------



## duck_68 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> mmmmm, lecker, da werden ja deine Kräuter lecker schmecken uns die Suppe wird wenigstens auch richtig schaumig  :q:q



Na und.... dann spült man die Läuse halt mit frischem Wasser ab und gut is.... Ich finde die Läuse auf den Kräutern in jedem Fall ekliger, als etwas Spülmittel #6


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Na und.... dann spült man die Läuse halt mit frischem Wasser ab und gut is.... Ich finde die Läuse auf den Kräutern in jedem Fall ekliger, als etwas Spülmittel #6



Ja abspühlen, wie man es mit dem Geschirr macht, nur wo gelangt denn das runtergewaschene Spühlmittel hin ?, doch höchstwahrscheinlich in den Kräuterkasten - und da möchte ich persönlich kein Intensivdünger drin haben.

Die biologische Variante wäre doch immer die erste Wahl.
Schaust du hier: http://img527.*ih.us/img527/3798/img5314ni2.jpg

Davon ein paar Tierchen auf deine Pflanzen gesetzt und schon ist Ruhe mit deinen Plage....

#h


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ja abspühlen, wie man es mit dem Geschirr macht, nur wo gelangt denn das runtergewaschene Spühlmittel hin ?, doch höchstwahrscheinlich in den Kräuterkasten - und da möchte ich persönlich kein Intensivdünger drin haben.



Du willst jetzt einfach dagegen sein, oder?

Wo wäschst du denn deine geernteten Kräuter ab? Ich mach das in der Spüle. Somit gelangt das (gering konzentrierte) Spülmittel / Wasser - Gemisch in den Abfluss.



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Die biologische Variante wäre doch immer die erste Wahl. Davon ein paar Tierchen auf deine Pflanzen gesetzt und schon ist Ruhe mit deinen Plage....



Soll ich die jetzt suchen oder gibts die fertig im Discounter?


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

hi
Vatern macht das auch mit Spülmittel,ne Sprühflasche paar tropfen rein Wasser drauf,und die Blätter einsprühen,er legt vorher noch folie über die erde damit da nix rein läuft.Dauert nicht lange sind alle tot,und wenn Spülli so giftig wäre,hätten wir schon alle nicht mehr hier sein dürfen,aber jeder wie er meint und es verkraften kann.
lg


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt einfach dagegen sein, oder?
> 
> Soll ich die jetzt suchen oder gibts die fertig im Discounter?




Ja, ich bin generell dagegen, so lange es auch verträglichere Varianten gibt.

Die "Dinger" sind Larven vom Marienkäfer und die krabbeln draußen momentan überall rum und sind ziehmlich leicht zu finden. Sie vertilgen unmengen an Blattläusen und hauen einfach wieder ab wenn es keine mehr zum fressen gibt. Einfach mal die Augen aufhalten wenn du wieder mal auf dem Weg zu deinem Supermarkt bist, dann kannst du sie nämlich kostenlos von den Pflanzen runtersammeln...

#h


----------



## J-son (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Nützlinge (Marienkäferlarven) machen auf dem Balkon, bzw. outdoors keinen Sinn, da sie nichts am Platz hält. Das Aufkommen an Blattläusen ist dieses Jahr so hoch (erkennt man auch an der Menge der MK-Larven dieses Jahr), dass sie überall was zu fressen finden. Innerhalb der Wohnung funktionieren Nützlinge besser.
Auf dem Balkon würde ich zu Spruzit (Fa. Neudorff) greifen, ein Präparat dass aus Fettsäure besteht, und daher ungiftig ist (fühlt sich übrigens ähnlich an wie Spüli-Wasser).
Nachteil ist, dass man den Reproduktionszyklus der Blattläuse erwischen muss (also mehrmals innerhalb 5-10 Tage sprühen), da die bereits gelegten Eier vom Spruzit nicht abgetötet werden.
Spruzit kann auch bei Lebensmittelpflanzen angewandt werden, und man muss dabei keinerlei (oder sehr geringe, ich bin grad nicht sicher) Abbauzeiten einhalten. 

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



J-son schrieb:


> Nützlinge (Marienkäferlarven) machen auf dem Balkon, bzw. outdoors keinen Sinn, da sie nichts am Platz hält.



#d ....


----------



## J-son (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> #d ....



Ja, DAS ist natürlich ein stichhaltiges Argument..#6

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## this (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



J-son schrieb:


> Nützlinge (Marienkäferlarven) machen auf dem Balkon, bzw. outdoors keinen Sinn, da sie nichts am Platz hält.


Doch es haelt sie was am Platz. Die Blattlaeuse! Die Marienkaefer bleiben selbst nach dem Schlupf gerne, wenn es genug Laeuse und Artgenossen hat.

Ein weiterer Blattlausvernichter ist die Schwebefliege (mein Favorit). Besser gesagt ihre Larven, die sehen aus wie gruene Raupen mit spitzem Kopf. Sie saugen massenhaft Laeuse aus, und wenn sie sich verpuppen sieht das wie ein Tropfen aus.

Das Problem ist aber dass deine Pflanzen offenbar nicht resistent genug sind. Das mag an der mangelnden Pflege liegen. Oder am genauen Gegenteil: Zuviel Duenger und Wasser laesst die Pflanzen schneller wachsen und sie sind "aufgedunsen", sprich sehr prall, ja manchmal sieht man Pflanzen die regelrecht am vergeilen sind. So ist es fuer Laeuse einfacher sich niederzulassen.

Aber ganz vermeiden kann man die Blattlaeuse nicht. Ich empfehle (regel-)maessige Pflege, und ein paar Blumen in der Naehe um Schwebefliegen anzulocken. Zum Beispiel grosse Margriten oder Ringelblume moegen sie gerne.

Und vor allem den groessten Fehler vermeiden: Beim ersten Auftreten Gift zu spritzen. Denn dann kommt nachher kaum mehr ein Blattlausfresser. Die Blattlaeuse aber schon.|kopfkrat


----------



## J-son (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Überleg' mal, wieviel Biomasse an Blattläusen in einem Kräuterkasten lebt, und wieviel im Busch am Eck. Die Nützlinge suchen sich die besten Plätze raus, da bietet ein Kräuterkasten leider nicht genug.
Dass man mit Vorbeugen im Kampf gegen Schädlinge bessere Ergebnisse erzielt, als mit Gegenmassnahmen nach dem Befall, sehe ich genauso.


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Kampflaus (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

moin
Man kann auch Tabak-Sud verwenden!


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*



J-son schrieb:


> Überleg' mal, wieviel Biomasse an Blattläusen in einem Kräuterkasten lebt, und wieviel im Busch am Eck. Die Nützlinge suchen sich die besten Plätze raus, da bietet ein Kräuterkasten leider nicht genug.



Nur leben im Busch an der Ecke auch Ameisen und Spinnen, so dass die Larven es da im Käuterkasten erheblich besser haben - es ist halt die verträglichte Methode die es gibt, da es auch die natürlichste ist....


----------



## raffaelo35 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blattlaus im Kräuterkasten*

Also nochmal auf brennessel zurückzukommen. Die blätter in einen eimer mit wasser geben...14 tage in der sonne stehen lassen...dann etwas verdünnt mit der spritze aufbringen...kannst auch als dünger verwenden aber auch nur verdünnt...wächst das grünzeug noch besser und die läuse sind auch wech. Und lästige nachbarn hast auch los...#6

raffaelo


----------

